# SVO’s VP of “Strategic Technology” earns award!



## nodge (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Gang,

No, it's not for actually implementing any "strategic technology" or anything like that.  It's for scoring the highest on a test.  Click here for details.

Maybe the reason we owners still don’t have the ability to do on-line reservations is because this guy was busy studying for that test.  

Too bad he didn’t also compete in the coveted “most use of acronyms and buzzwords in a story” award.  He would win that one hands down. 

I bet somebody is going to get a raise (at our expense of course) for this.  

-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 11, 2008)

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> No, it's not for actually implementing any "strategic technology" or anything like that.  It's for scoring the highest on a test.  Click here for details.
> 
> ...




I think we should all send an email congratulating him - and give him some 'constructive' feedback on SVO's database and reservations systems (or lack of...).

Note : incorrect email address.


----------



## saluki (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, CHTP of the Year, hmmmm...

Maybe it's *C*zar of *H*igh *T*echnology *P*rocrastination


----------



## nodge (Apr 11, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> I think we should all send an email congratulating him - and give him some 'constructive' feedback on SVO's database and reservations systems (or lack of...).
> ian.cole@starwoodsvo.com



Great Idea!  All of you "Good Cops" out there fire away.

You know, I didn't even know that SVO had a "VP of Strategic Technology."  I wonder how many other VP's SVO has?  Where does one look to find that sort of information?  Does SVO have anyone working for it that isn't at least a VP?



saluki said:


> Wow, CHTP of the Year, hmmmm...
> 
> Maybe it's *C*zar of *H*igh *T*echnology *P*rocrastination



Nice! :rofl: 

I think I tracked down the first question from the exam:

_1.  It's 2008 and off-the-shelf commercial hotel room inventory databases with on-line availability checking and booking systems are commercially available for reasonable prices, what do you do?

a. Buy one and implement it; or,
b. Mumble something incoherently about "modules" whenever asked about the status of implementing such a system and then continue studying for this test._

Everyone except one at the exam must have selected the "wrong" answer "a."

- "Bad Cop" nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 11, 2008)

OK - I just ripped off an quick email to Ian. It was not as eloquent as I would have liked, and I will probably get a computerized response - but you never know...
I invited him to come to our forum - and forewarned him that there was so much resentement in regards to the database and reservation system - that there was likely to be backlash - but did say that if he is looking for honest (yet brutal) feedback - this was the place to be.


----------



## nodge (Apr 11, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> OK - I just ripped off an quick email to Ian. It was not as eloquent as I would have liked, and I will probably get a computerized response - but you never know...
> I invited him to come to our forum - and forewarned him that there was so much resentement in regards to the database and reservation system - that there was likely to be backlash - but did say that if he is looking for honest (yet brutal) feedback - this was the place to be.



I'll be gentle. 

Hey that reminds me, did anyone remember to remove the solution from SVO's perm? 

  Oops.  Sorry SVO.  It'll grow back. 

-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 11, 2008)

Unfortunately - the email bounced back - so the email address is incorrect.
I put the address in as last.first - it should be first.last - I will try this.

Email is:
ian.cole@starwoodvo.com

He is out of office until Monday.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 12, 2008)

Nodge -- we need you.  If there were no bad cops, we'd all be speaking with funny british accents, having high tea, spelling words incorrectly with s's where z's belong, etc.


----------



## nodge (Apr 16, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> Nodge -- we need you.  If there were no bad cops, we'd all be speaking with funny british accents, having high tea, spelling words incorrectly with s's where z's belong, etc.



Well OK then . . . . I'll carry on. . .

Hey, let’s have our own multiple choice question, but before I ask it, I’ve got to give you a little background.

Background:

Let's go back to 1999.  Starwood just sold its gambling properties in Vegas and is flush with $3 Billion in cash from that sale and looking for the next big thing.

Much like "Walgreens" using the location of "Rite Aid's" to figure out where to put their new pharmacies, Starwood looks to its primary competitor and sees Marriott is "all that" with timeshares and Starwood feels behind the curve.  Moreover, Starwood is eager to not only get in the timeshare game, but also appear to folks that it has already been in the game a while. (Our Walgreens was at this corner first!).  

Accordingly, Starwood stumbles onto a preexisting timeshare company (Vistana) led by an entrepreneur/developer (think Rodney Dangerfield in "Caddyshack") who is doing reasonably well selling timeshares the good ol’ fashioned way (you know, sleazy, high pressure '70's-style timeshare sales) in Orlando and a couple of other desirable places.  Starwood and this entrepreneur “negotiate” a deal, which, to put nicely, given Starwood’s cash and overwhelming desire to catch-up to Marriott, involved Starwood bending over.  

The net result was that Starwood now “owned” Vistana (and, given the way Vistana consumated/negotiated the transaction, the two may even be considered married to each other in Tennessee).  However, the entrepreneur was put in charge of the “new” company, and he was given complete control over it, begging the question "who really owned whom?" 

Multiple Choice Question:

So the big day comes for Starwood to announce this wonderful new “acquisition.”  When interviewed by the media, and in order to sell the deal to existing Vistana owners, this entrepreneur/developer, who is now the new CEO of SVO, with no obligation to seek permission or authority from anyone at Starwood to implement things related to SVO, says:

a.  “With this acquisition, we’re pretty much going to do nothing to help owners book their rooms online.  In fact even in 10 years, we still won’t have that ability.  But, we will hire a vice president of ‘strategic technology’ someday, and with a little luck, he will pass a test, so we’ve got that going for us.   Hey, did somebody step on a duck?”

or, 

b.  “[With this acquisition Starwood]* is * investing in technology that will make Vistana’s reservations system more advanced than any timeshare system currently on the market. […] We have customized software to run the properties and track guests, but we don’t have the technology for the customer to dial up on the computer and through interactive capabilities, reserve rooms.  […]  I think in the timeshare industry that will be an absolute home run.”

Check your answer here.

-nodge


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 16, 2008)

I like this part:



> According to Barry Sternlicht, Chairman and CEO of Starwood, resorts targeted for vacation ownership space include the Phoenician, Westin La Paloma, Westin Mission Hills, Westin Harbor Island, Sheraton Bal Harbour, Sheraton Key West and the St. Regis Aspen. He said hotels in Portugal, Sardinia and Malta also have excess land for timeshare development.



Hmmm....at least we go Mission Hills.


----------



## nodge (Apr 17, 2008)

OK, bear with me here . . . . .

The very, very TOP DOG of SVO reported that his company “is investing in technology that will make Vistana’s reservations system more advanced than any timeshare system currently on the market.”  Yet, nearly 10 years after he made that statement, SVO owners still have squat, while many of the other timeshare companies now offer on-line inventory checking and booking.  So what can we learn from this?

1.  The TOP DOG that made those statements isn’t accountable to anyone, so he can freely make promises and re-nig on them at will with impunity (and he and everyone else in top management at SVO knows it); and,

2.  We are wasting our time attempting to get, or othwerwise expecting, Starwood’s hotel reputation for customer service, etc. to apply to its timeshare business.  Starwood simply bought Vistana in 1999, but as part of that deal Vistana top management made darned sure that Vistana management continued to run this timeshare business.  Essentially, we all bought our timeshares from a no name, no frills, “Vistana, Inc.” that was (and still is) masquerading as Starwood.   

I think that it is fair to say that Vistana management’s view of customer service falls a great deal lower than Starwood hotel’s standards.  But, given the nature of the original timeshare purchase deal between Starwood and Vistana, there isn’t much Starwood can do about it, except of course, watch its good customer service reputation continue to be tarnished by the former Vistana management (and its hand picked pack of cronies).

It may have taken me a few years to figure this out, but I think I now understand why SVO treats us villa owners with such contempt, despite being "owned" by Starwood, a company known for its excellent customer service . . . because it can, and there's nothing the real Starwood can do about it.

-nodge


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmm... very interesting opinion. You may be 100% correct. I knew we were just cattle...


----------



## nodge (Apr 17, 2008)

Ken555 said:


> Hmm... very interesting opinion. You may be 100% correct. I knew we were just cattle...



In SVO Top Management's eyes, we're sheep, it's a wolf, and Starwood is the sheepskin cloak that Starwood paid the wolf $600 million to wear.

BAAAAAAAA.  Why hello there funny looking fellow sheep.  Is that a picture of the Westin St. John pool you're holding there?

-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow - bet you didn't think this thread getting bumped up, but...

I did receive a response from Ian Cole that specifically dealt with Starwood's poor database and reservation system - and thought I would share.  

Because of the standard email disclaimer at the end of corporate emails, I did ask if I could share and was not told that I could not share.  Besides, I stated that I was writing as a representative of the Starwood Forum on TUG, and his email was in response to this.  So I will take the liberty...

My initial email {shortened} was...
*****
Ian -
{excerpt}
We are a group of SVO Owners who have an invested interested in SVO and SVN, and its well-being.  We tend to be somewhat jaded because we are educated owners, but our intentions are good.

I am writing you because of the various issues I have seen over the years with the SVO database, the reservation system, and the lack of communication between the two.  I am not in the IT field, but work in a large company that heavily relies on databases, links between databases, and extraction of data.  I am very aware of the many issues that are lacking at Starwood in this regard.

SVO/SVN’s database and reservations system that links to the database needs a major overhaul.  In today’s field of technology – it seems as if the IT system is stuck in the 90s (and not even the late 90s).  I have constantly brought up this issue with Starwood and SVN management – only to be told that they are working on it. However, after a couple of years, it seems that perhaps this is just giving lip service to the issue.  I think that the lack of a modern database and reservation system is actually costing SVO millions of dollars which only goes to hurt everyone involved (Owners, Stockholders, and Management)

I could go on about the variety of issues about the problems that SVO and SVN is having in regards to a modern IT system.  I will not, because I am sure that you are also aware.  If you want specifics, I will be glad to list.  I also invite you to read our SVO forum, and even post if you are allowed to. Be forewarned that there is such resentment of the IT system at SVO that there will be a backlash – however, I think you will also get honest feedback that you could never get from a paid focus group.

Best Regards
David
PS – please do not send me a computerized response. I have received too many of these from SVO as it is.
****

Ian's response...
{excerpt}
I’m aware of TUG , and while I don’t read the forum frequently, I do catch up occasionally to understand feedback from our customers. On several occasions a TUG thread has made us aware of an issue and we’ve worked to correct it, or to incorporate an additional perspective. 

As an example, we have a project underway to address growing customer feedback about non-receipt of our email confirmations. We are working to both improve the existing transmission path as well as to implement a new tool that we believe will help the emails  pass through the ever vigilant spam filters. 

We understand the customer feedback around our reservations system. The Owner Services team constantly pushes us to improve in this area. As you mention, a major overhaul is needed, and is in progress. While there are many commercial hotel reservations and inventory systems, our industry does not have commercially available reservations or inventory systems that would support the flexibility of our product while also scaling to the number of owners and providing the proper protections for our customer data. Given this reality, we are undertaking phased software development to replace our existing legacy inventory and reservations systems. 

We have already implemented the new inventory system and are currently working on the core of the new reservations engine which will allow owners to search inventory based on the SVN business rules including handling items like the SVN windows, lock-offs, etc. This engine will be tied to mystarcentral.com and will allow true inventory search and online booking. Many customers use the existing online reservations request forms, but as you are aware they do not allow  the owner to search availability based on their ownership. We are focused on this and it is a major part of our technology efforts and future plans. 

At the same time we are working on the search portion of the reservations engine, we are also improving other parts of the reservations process. We are currently automating the SPG Conversion process on mystarcentral.com. This will allow the online owner to elect to convert, receive an immediate confirmation and have their SPG points balance updated immediately.  We are targeting to have this in place for the opening of the next SVN conversion window.

I hope this insight into our planning and progress shows that we are focused on the right issues. If you have feedback outside the areas I mentioned, I welcome this feedback.

Thank you for your email, 
Ian
*****

to be continued...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 24, 2008)

It was very nice not to get a computerized response - so that was a good start.  I wrote him back thanking him - again an excerpt (and edited a bit)...

*****
Hi Ian,

Thanks for the response.  If you do not mind, I will share this information with my fellow Tuggers.  Some TUG contributors my have useful suggestions .

It is not my field, but from my experiences of using web-interfaces and data control – I think that MyStarCentral is a very poor web-interface in order to accomplish the scope of what is being intended.  ....... that is “Garbage In – Garbage Out”.  What I mean buy this – if a process (managing databases and reservations) is designed to accomplish greater flexibility that can be attained by the constraints of the overall system (MSC) then the intended output will be severely limited by the system.

Marriot has somewhat overcome this obstacle with their reservation/database system. Hopefully, Starwood can also create a world-class system.

Again – thanks for the response.
*****

Ian's response...

As for User Interface design – We have to consider many types of users and this does lead to some tradeoffs. We have to balance the needs of the person new to the product with those of the expert consumer and the groups that are in-between. While you might be looking for maximum options and flexibility those that are new to the product may be looking for simplicity. In the hotel world, this often leads to multiple user interfaces; one for the average customer and another for the frequent traveler.  In the information technology world this is similar to the Mac vs. Windows debate – both are perfect for certain audiences. 

I believe we are on a path to build a world-class system that will support a wide range of customer types, but as you mentioned earlier, we will need customer feedback to get there, and we won’t declare success until we have feedback from our customers to ratify that we met the goal. 

If you have specifics on why you believe Marriot’s web reservations UI to be ideal, I’d love to have that feedback, especially if you own both products. As I mentioned earlier there are many inputs to the design process, but we will gladly incorporate another data point.

Thanks again for the dialog,
Ian


----------



## rocky (Apr 24, 2008)

Props to Ian for writing you back.  My husband develops technology used for large travel firms, and I know it is slow going when you can't buy something off the shelf that is scalable.

I am anxious for the day they can start rolling out this functionality.

See how a little information and directness calms the savage SVO owner.


----------



## nodge (Apr 24, 2008)

SVO's VP of "Strategic Technology" said:


> I’m aware of TUG , and while I don’t read the forum frequently, I do catch up occasionally to understand feedback from our customers. On several occasions a TUG thread has made us aware of an issue and we’ve worked to correct it, or to incorporate an additional perspective.
> 
> As an example, we have a project underway to address growing customer feedback about non-receipt of our email confirmations. We are working to both improve the existing transmission path as well as to implement a new tool that we believe will help the emails  pass through the ever vigilant spam filters.
> 
> ...



Wow David!

You got a response from SVO regarding this subject that doesn't use the word "modules."  I'm impressed!  

Regarding the SVO VPST EIEIO's comment that _"[o]ur industry does not have commercially available reservations or inventory systems that would support the flexibility of our product while also scaling to the number of owners and providing the proper protections for our customer data,"_ somebody better let Hilton and Hyatt know that their already functioning online timeshare inventory checking and booking systems don't exist yet.

The fact remains that ALL hotel reservation systems have to have some form of rules checking "modules", user interface, inventory security, blah blah blah, etc.   Otherwise, everyone would be getting the Travel Agent Secretary rates and/or deleting the entire database, etc.  Part of the deal with buying an off-the-shelf reservation system is that these things still have to be customized for a particular implementation, and those service providers typically offer that customization for an additional fee.

I'm still waiting for my latest SVO luggage tag message decoder to arrive in the mail, but I suspect when I run this latest SVO message through it, we'll discover that it is really saying:

"Online reservation systems cost money, and we would rather put YOUR MONEY in OUR pockets, but it is still a pet project for one of our in-house computer geeks and he says he'll work on it when he has time."

-nodge

KISS-UP nodge version:  Great news SVO!  Keep up the good work!  Computers _are_ hard.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 24, 2008)

It sounds promising.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I am impressed that you received such replies.  I will try not to be as jaded as others and hope for the best.  My DH designs and maintains the on line presence of the second largest newspaper company in the US.  He is in charge of getting 50+ local papers websites that are functional and can be searched for data (on line classifieds, articles, pictures, etc).

I KNOW that when they make even the minutest modification, it takes weeks of testing and "launching" in little steps just to get it up and running flawlessly.  Redesigning a huge database like what Starwood maintains must be a total nightmare.  I cannot imagine what a hellish (and expensive) task they must have to catch up to our modern day expectations.

I am not saying they shouldn't be accountable.  I am just saying it's really, really hard!  So again, kudos to Starwood for the first professional response I have seen to an owner complaint in a long time....  (remember the post from someone a few months back where someone from Starwood said there was an online department that handles "owner gripes."     I'll never forget that stellar response from corporate.  Ian seems much better at PR at least.

Katherine


----------



## nodge (Apr 24, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Redesigning a huge database like what Starwood maintains must be a total nightmare.  I cannot imagine what a hellish (and expensive) task they must have to catch up to our modern day expectations.



The "hellish" problem SVO has now was caused by its own greed over these past 10 years.  

Back when Vistana was acquired by Starwood, there were only a few resorts to deal with.  In the past nearly 10 years, SVO/Vistana has increased its inventory nearly 5 fold, but still did SQUAT (until only recently apparently if at all) to improve its original database structure to the point where it can even think of offering online access to owners.

The increase in ownership also remarkably increased SVO/Vistana's fee revenues to the tune of $20 million PER YEAR (plus its “management fees” recouped from each resort) or so, yet SVO/Vistana still did squat to improve anything over these past nearly 10 years.

SVO's brand spanking new CEO (but who was really just the regular old Vistana CEO) said at the time of Starwood's acquisition that it "is investing in technology that will make Vistana’s reservations system more advanced than any timeshare system currently on the market," but Starwood/Vistana still did squat in these past nearly 10 YEARS!

Moreover, the required complex "rules" verification module is only needed to enforce the outrageously complex (voluntary/mandatory, can't combine staroptions on resales, SVN/Vistana Plus, 12 month / 8 month booking windows, pre-Starwood 1-52 week floaters but requalled at gold staroptions, etc.) rules imposed by SVO in its efforts to promote new developer sales at current SVO owners' expense.

I'm all for being hopeful, but at what point should we give up?  11 years?  15 years?  20 years?

SVO seems so preoccupied with Marriott (I can hear SVO Management now . . .. “Marriott doesn’t have online booking, so we don’t need it either”), it doesn’t seem to realize that Hilton, Hyatt, and even WorldMark/Wyndam (I think) are walking all over it here. 

I wonder if any of these online timeshare organizations had an award winning “VP of  Strategic Technology” telling _them_ how difficult everything would be?”

-nodge


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 25, 2008)

DavidnRobin,

Great job at contacting and creating a dialog with SVN - keep it up! 

As for the contents of Ian's responses, I would be excited if he would contribute to this thread here and solicit our comments directly. That would truly show SVNs desire to learn from the owners directly rather than through whatever existing processes and procedures they currently have. 

It certainly sounds as though Ian understands the complexity and challenge of his target audience. Building a first version with a simple approach makes a lot of sense on multiple levels. However, as SVNs owners become more and more computer savvy (inevitable) we will demand more and more features from them. SVN needs a commitment to bringing their systems current and then keeping them current - which is an on-going challenge. 

I look forward to seeing SVN bring this to fruition *correctly*, which is not necessarily *soon*. Extending on Ian's Mac vs Windows comment... let's hope Ian and his team bring us an elegant (and working!) Mac solution and not one from Microsoft...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 25, 2008)

In my experience with Corporations - no way is Ian (a VP) is going to touch this forum - but he made read it (or someone else...).  Starwood Lurker on FlyerTalk serves a different role in a different capacity.

Did I make an error about Marriott - is it Hyatt/Hilton? - not sure, no plans to have another TS system to worry about it.  SVO works well for us and our lifestyle.

I would like to stay on the positive side, but have doubts that things will significantly change.

IMO - using MSC as a portal is a mistake - what a horrible interface (as I wrote... politely).  If this is going to serve as an interface - well... forget about it.

First - before anything the SVO database needs to be corrected and put into a flexible database system that is accessable via any platform.  If they do not recogize this and try to work a system around it - whatever is done will be doomed to fail.

I work in a company that uses both Macs and PCs - with a vast UNIX style servers (inter-connected) with both intranet and internet capabilities that stores way more data than Starwood (and certainly SVO) could even come close to.

From my experiences in dealing with SVO/SVN - they need to 1) rebuild their database, 2) link to a reservation system for SVO VOIs that can coordinate, store, and access relevant data, and 3) create a web interface.  But that is just my simple mind approach.

nodge is correct - not doing this upfront will be a large hurdle to overcome - but as we say... challenges are opportunities (oops - too much corporate kool aid...)

I will be glad to pass on examples/suggestions.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 25, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> In my experience with Corporations - no way is Ian (a VP) is going to touch this forum - but he made read it (or someone else...).  Starwood Lurker on FlyerTalk serves a different role in a different capacity.



There is always hope... hence my opinion that even VPs need to circulate with their customers on occasion. And, Starwood Lurker on FlyerTalk is a great example of what SVN does *NOT* have.



> IMO - using MSC as a portal is a mistake - what a horrible interface (as I wrote... politely).  If this is going to serve as an interface - well... forget about it.


Sorry, it's way too early to make a blanket statement like that - I can't agree. We have no idea how they plan to integrate their online reservation system with MSC, and it's way too early to criticize it. I suggest you consider Ian's statement about addressing different audiences with different features. The MSC may end up being the simplest of those, and for basic online reservations there's nothing wrong with the design.



> First - before anything the SVO database needs to be corrected and put into a flexible database system that is accessable via any platform.  If they do not recogize this and try to work a system around it - whatever is done will be doomed to fail.


I would be shocked to discover that the SVO database is not in such a database today. The location the data is stored has absolutely nothing to do with how it is presented. Even legacy systems may be accessed by modern interfaces and you wouldn't have any reason to believe it was served by an archaic database.



> I work in a company that uses both Macs and PCs - with a vast UNIX style servers (inter-connected) with both intranet and internet capabilities that stores way more data than Starwood (and certainly SVO) could even come close to.


I agree that the SVN database, even with all the members and rooms, etc is a relatively simple source. There can't be more than several thousand rooms to track, each in various ways and from different perspectives, and significantly less than a million owners. 



> From my experiences in dealing with SVO/SVN - they need to 1) rebuild their database, 2) link to a reservation system for SVO VOIs that can coordinate, store, and access relevant data, and 3) create a web interface.  But that is just my simple mind approach.


Well, I think you're correct in assuming they need to optimize their data, verify that their data structure can handle their current and future needs, and integrate it in a manner enabling them to take advantage of modern web technolgies (flex, etc). That's my way of saying I agree.



> nodge is correct - not doing this upfront will be a large hurdle to overcome - but as we say... challenges are opportunities (oops - too much corporate kool aid...)
> 
> I will be glad to pass on examples/suggestions.


I can say with some experience that this is not an overly complex database - at least the portion we know about. It's also not simple, either. The goal of any system is to make it more efficient for the users - be it internal employees or customers. At the same time, the system should save SVN money and perhaps even make them additional revenue. Keep in mind that typically the simpler systems are, believe it or not, harder to create. There is still some art in designing and implementing an operational database system - occasionally the logical approach fails. I give them credit for building it themselves, though it's a shame they can't find a commercially available system that's built already which they can acquire. However, I know from personal experience and industry results that all custom database projects fail more than 90% of the time - in other words, they may succeed at building a system which works, but fails in meeting their stated goals (which we do not know).

Also, keep in mind that corporate web projects which are intended for consumers tend to have rather bureaucratic procedures during development which multiples the development timeline. I can tell you story after story of procedural interference which delayed and prevented an on-time completion of these projects. It can be quite ridiculous. 

Of course, in the end we're just consumers. We want to be able to go to their web site, find an available unit based on our ownership criteria and make a reservation in real time and receive a confirmation. There really is little excuse they have for not providing this capability years ago.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 25, 2008)

This isn't rocket science.  There are commercially available workflow, rules-based tools that could get this up and running in months.  Very simplified example:

How many SOs available?  (See below -- might be a selling tool to skip this rule!)
Which resort or resorts would you like to check?
What timeframe?
Which size unit (or show all)?

Show units available according to three basic windows (owner preference window, 8-month window, 90-day window)

You can add the restrictive rules if you want to complicate matters, e.g.,

Is this Nodge -- if yes, restrict to parking lot/dumpster views only  

I'm not sure about Marriott's UI, but Hyatt's does everything an owner needs it to do.  When you first start, you see your number of available points.  You then select one or more resorts to search.  Once you put in your date and size parameters, it shows ALL resorts (from your list) with availability.  You then must review each available resort one-at-a-time.  You see all available units (based on any size parameters you entered), whether you have enough points or not (which is effective in making me wish I had more points).  You can also be added to the waitlist if what you're looking for is not available.  

Is it perfect?  No.  For example, I wish I could see all available resorts/units at once instead of checking one resort at a time.  But, I wouldn't trade it for phone reservations, that's for sure!  

Hilton's UI is great for the club resorts -- but, like Hyatt, you have to check one location at a time (you can see all of Vegas at once, but not Vegas and Honolulu, for example).  You still have to make phone calls for the affiliated resorts.  Again, is it perfect?  No -- but it's a whole lot better than no online reservations.

The one advantage to being "late to the party" is that Starwood could come out with the best online tool in the market.  Of course, that would require listening to owners (certainly not one of their strong points), a solid investment, and a commitment to "speed to market."


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 25, 2008)

It's obvious they aren't going the very simplistic route which is possible. Ian mentions integrating the ability to convert your week to StarPoints online, which indicates integration of some fashion with the SPG site and database. That means working with Starwood's IT dept (assuming that's separate from the SVO group), and would complicate the project.

It's a shame they don't simply provide a quick and easy solution sooner rather than later, and then upgrade as necessary to integrate with other systems later on. 

And no, it's not rocket science. But it's often misunderstood that corporate projects (especially for public companies) require significantly more work than those for small or medium businesses.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't recall how to use the multi-quote process - so bare with me.

I think (in my quick read) that I agree with what is being said - except about MSC as a UI.  I work with 100s of UIs - and MSC has to be one of the most poorly designed ones (not the worse, but clearly far from optimal) - IMO, almost every aspect of its design is flawed - so we will have to agree to disagree on this.

As to correstness of the database - 2 things.... 1st is that they have it set-up as to have incorrect info.  i.e. - when I bought a resale week at WSJ from an Owner who had 2 weeks (and sold one to us) - the original contract was set-up as to 1 number for both weeks - this has caused big problem with communications from SVO, SVN and the WSJ HOA to the two of us.  I would call to corect it - and I would get their mailings - they would call to correct it and then they would get our mailings.

The 2nd part is part is how the system is set-up - it is key in creation of a usable database to make sure all variables are accounted for including flex fields - and on top of that make sure there is proper QA (or at least QC) of the data. Also, to make it so it is flexible enough to be read by a variety of system approaches.  Before creating a system that can read/write data from the database - this is critical for efficient use.  For inefficient usage - keep the status quo and blind yourself to the basic issue - and then create 'workarounds'... never a good idea.

When I call SVN - I always chuckle to myself thinking of the 'Meet the Parents' movie with Ben Stiller with the flight reservation person when she is clicking away with 100s of keystrokes... I can hear the SVN reservation person doing the same thing - probably using the backspace button to delete user field info in order to correct mistakes.

I agree that SVN and SPG are 2 different systems - I do not think trying to align these 2 systems is critical at this time. I would like to see the database reworked (alot of effort, but not overwhelming), then creating an interface that would allow for easy reservation usage by SVN personnel, then extending hat to usable web-interface for real-time reservation and confirmation information.  This should only need to be done with SOs and reservations based on the SVN reservation-time windows established, and then to convert SO to SPs - where only SPs are linked into SPG reservations.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi David - just put [ quote ] at the beginning and [ /quote ] at the end of your quotations.  Leave out the extra spaces that I just put in so that you could see the HTML.


----------



## nodge (Apr 25, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> This isn't rocket science.  There are commercially available workflow, rules-based tools that could get this up and running in months.  [...]
> 
> You can add the restrictive rules if you want to complicate matters, e.g.,
> 
> Is this Nodge -- if yes, restrict to parking lot/dumpster views only



See SVO . .  if you upgrade your systems you'll be able to stick it to me with a couple of keystrokes, and I won't complain one little bit.

FWIW, I'm sort of evolving into not caring about views anymore.  They tend to be a source of great stress and frustration--for me at least, and we tend to not hang around the room very much anyway during the day, when one would actually see 'em.

My wife and I were talking about views recently and we both concluded that our all time favorite timeshare "view" is of that 27 story windowless brick wall at the Manhattan Club.  You can't get THAT view just anywhere, and the folks with the so-called "good view" just look out at a "Hooters" anyway, yet still look down upon us "brick viewers," as us regulars say.

-Zen nodge


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2008)

nodge said:


> FWIW, I'm sort of evolving into not caring about views anymore.  They tend to be a source of great stress and frustration--for me at least, and we tend to not hang around the room very much anyway during the day, when one would actually see 'em.



Even in Hawaii?  I am not happy if I don't have an ocean view in Hawaii.  Last summer we had a very nice unit on the Big Island - but no ocean view, and we really missed it!    We start out every morning, and end every day, on the Lanai, and to us, seeing the ocean is an integral part of the Hawaii experience!


----------



## SDKath (Apr 25, 2008)

I am a sucker for views. I am with you Denise.  If I am going to fly 5 hours and 3000 miles for a vacation, it better include staring at the beautiful Pacific each day!

katherine


----------



## nodge (Apr 25, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Even in Hawaii?  I am not happy if I don't have an ocean view in Hawaii.  Last summer we had a very nice unit on the Big Island - but no ocean view, and we really missed it!    We start out every morning, and end every day, on the Lanai, and to us, seeing the ocean is an integral part of the Hawaii experience!



If I paid for a view then I'd expect it, and I'd be all Norma Rae'y if I didn't get it.  

But, as a lowly StarOption exchanger, I've learned to be happy with what I get even if other SPG Platinums (or "Plats" as we like to call ourselves) are getting free upgrades, and even if I'm a 3 Star Elite (or "victim" as we like to call ourselves) and was promised upgrades as an inducement to buy my developer unit, and even if travel agent secretaries are getting upgrades, and even if  . . . . ..  Hold on, where are my beta blockers?

You get what you get and you don't have a fit . . . when you're there. . . . but when you get back well isn't that what TUG is for?

-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 25, 2008)

Other than a specialized program that automatically puts nodge next to a large noisy fan overlooking a dumpster - does anyone have any suggestions/ideas that they would like to share with Ian?


----------



## SDKath (Apr 25, 2008)

Two questions/suggestions:

1) I would like to know what is Starwood's plan about the use of SOs throughout the system now that most of Sheraton Vistana is being introduced into the system.  I know this sounds a bit hypocritical but even though I just bought there, I am concerned that all owners will want to trade AWAY from Orlando into the nicer properties in SVN.  But not too many people will want to trade from the other properties into Vistanas.

So how are they planning on handling this imbalance?  Was this even discussed before the decision to invite Fountains (and likely other sections) into SVN?  Will they consider building more properties in NEW areas (not another Palm Springs or FL property) to accomodate all of us?  Or is everyone going to be vying for Hawaii, St. John and Harborside, making it impossible to trade into with SOs?

My fear -- we will all be calling at 6am on the dot every day trying to get a desirable week for just about every resort in this taxed system.  

2) Keep the SOs simple.  Don't give us 76,000 SOs when our next door neighbors get 67,000 or 81,000.  And then tell us that as owners of Fountains, we can get into Beach Club for the reduced SOs even though non-owners will need 81,000 SOs!  If you do that, this whole migration to on line exchanging will be impossible!  Just keep it uniform and simple.  Exceptions to rules give programmers nightmares.  Trust me, I know!   

K


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 25, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I would like to know what is Starwood's plan about the use of SOs throughout the system now that most of Sheraton Vistana is being introduced into the system.  I know this sounds a bit hypocritical but even though I just bought there, I am concerned that all owners will want to trade AWAY from Orlando into the nicer properties in SVN.  But not too many people will want to trade from the other properties into Vistanas.
> 
> So how are they planning on handling this imbalance?  Was this even discussed before the decision to invite Fountains (and likely other sections) into SVN?  Will they consider building more properties in NEW areas (not another Palm Springs or FL property) to accomodate all of us?  Or is everyone going to be vying for Hawaii, St. John and Harborside, making it impossible to trade into with SOs?
> 
> ...


I may be a bit confused - is this a topic for UI and database design - or for SVN in general?  Not sure if it is within Ian's scope to address SVN shortcoming as they pertain to possible inequity of the overall system.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 25, 2008)

Good point.  The first is SVN in general.  But the second relates to the database/online booking saga.  Just ignore #1.   

K


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 26, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Other than a specialized program that automatically puts nodge next to a large noisy fan overlooking a dumpster - does anyone have any suggestions/ideas that they would like to share with Ian?



I would like to see it look exactly like Hyatt's, only with the added feature of seeing all available resorts/weeks/units at once.  As I stated above, with Hyatt, you search as follows:

-- Choose one resort, several resorts, or all resorts
-- Choose unit size or all sizes
-- Choose timeframe

Then, a list of the available resorts come up and you have to look at each one individually.  Example, they might say:

There is availability at the following resorts:

Hyatt Coconut Plantation
Hyatt Grand Aspen
Hyatt Beach Place

You have to look at Coconut Plantation, then go back and look at Grand Aspen, go back and look at Beach Place.

I would LOVE it if I could see all at once instead of all the back and forth.  Other than that, Hyatt's UI is great.

Oh ... and you can also request a specific unit number, be put on the waitlist, etc.  


They also have the availability to convert to Hyatt points online, convert to Interval International, etc.


----------



## nodge (May 13, 2008)

*It’s time for everybody’s favorite gameshow “Match the Quote”*

Hey Gang,

It’s been a while since we’ve had a fun SVO quiz.  I thought this time we’d play “match the quote” where you have to match the listed quote with the top-dog at one of the hotel-based timeshare systems who said it.   So, when you are ready, pair these top dogs:

A.  Raymond Gellein, co-CEO of Starwood Vacation Ownership

B.  Jeff Diskin, Senior VP of Brand Management for Hilton Grand Vacations Company

C.  Bill Marriott, Chairman and CEO of Marriott International

With these quotes:

1.  “[T]he timeshare is an extremely important part of [our company's] business, and is no longer just a side line.  It is a major and important extension of our industry.”

2.  “You must connect with the guests.”

3.  “Marketing to a consumer with a recognized brand is much more efficient.”   

Check your answers here.

- SVO “consumer” no. 4356434 (who knows, I may even have a name, but it's not efficient to know that . . . .- nodge)


----------



## clsmit (May 19, 2008)

*Product Manager, Technology*

All you IT people who are whining about the reservation system -- this job is for you! Make the new system happen! It just posted last week, so there should be a few more days for you to post your resume and plan your move to beautiful Orlando. Who would be more qualified for this job than an owner?!  SDKath, wouldn't your hubby like to leave the glamourous life in newspapers for the challenging world of hospitality?   Any other takers?


----------



## nodge (May 19, 2008)

clsmit said:


> All you IT people who are whining about the reservation system -- this job is for you! Make the new system happen! It just posted last week, so there should be a few more days for you to post your resume and plan your move to beautiful Orlando. Who would be more qualified for this job than an owner?!  SDKath, wouldn't your hubby like to leave the glamourous life in newspapers for the challenging world of hospitality?   Any other takers?



SVO sure used a lot of words to describe that job.  I think "scape goat" would have worked too.

-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 19, 2008)

clsmit said:


> All you IT people who are whining about the reservation system -- this job is for you! Make the new system happen! It just posted last week, so there should be a few more days for you to post your resume and plan your move to beautiful Orlando. Who would be more qualified for this job than an owner?!  SDKath, wouldn't your hubby like to leave the glamourous life in newspapers for the challenging world of hospitality?   Any other takers?




Other than the 'requirements' - I am their man! {or maybe nodge...}


----------



## nodge (May 19, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Other than the 'requirements' - I am their man! {or maybe nodge...}



Hire me!  Hire Me!

On my first day on the job I would contact  this company, and get a quote.  Then I would use some of that over $20 million/year in SVN fees SVO collects from us owners each and every year to pay for it.

What would I do for the rest of the week?  Hmmm.  I understand the travel discounts for SVO employees are pretty darned good.

-nodge


----------



## calgarygary (May 19, 2008)

This ad seems a little scary to me.....seems like they are hiring a "reserevangalist" who can bring religion and maybe some ads (sponsorship for products) into the reservation process.  Can we expect religion or unending ads while we are on hold trying to get into Aruba...er Cabo...er well someplace new.

nodge, did you place the ad, that "comfortable with ambiguity" line had to come from you!


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 20, 2008)

"comfortable with ambiguity"  is one of my stongest suits.


----------



## nodge (May 30, 2008)

Hey Gang,

I think it's time for another quiz.  This one is an easy multiple choice question:

What is the preferred airline for Starwood Vacation Ownership Executives?

A.  American Airlines – Coach
B.  American Airliens – First Class
C.  Delta Airlines – Coach
D.  Delta Airlines – First Class
E.  United Airlines - Coach
F.  United Airlines – First Class
G.  Southwest Airlines – Yeah Right.
H.  An expensive, fully catered, private executive jet charter service

Check you answer here (page down a little)

You'd think SVO execs would have figured out by now that they probably shouldn't fill out those comment cards when on their boondoggles.  Sheesh.

-nodge


----------



## nodge (Jun 24, 2008)

Time for another SVO quiz:

Recently, Hawaii officials were debating whether to modify its deed recording rules to accept electronic filing of deeds.  Identifying himself as a “Senior Vice President for Starwood Vacation Ownership,” Thorp Thomas (add another VP to the pile  -- Maybe we can start an SVO VP sightings post to keep track of ‘em all), said:

a)  “We here at SVO are against this proposed change to the recording rules.  Electronic filing of deeds isn’t needed or necessary.  SVO likes doing things the old fashioned way.  For example, even though our CEO promised all of our owners on-line booking availability nearly 10 years ago, we still haven’t given it to them.  Instead, our owners still have to call us in Florida at 3 AM (Hawaii time) to have any hope of reserving their villas during peak holiday and vacation times.  Given our head-in-the-sand approach to technology, why would anyone ever think we’d be even remotely interested in filing any property recording documents electronically? ”  

Or

b)  “SVO supports efforts to automate the conveyance system in Hawaii to accommodate timeshare and to make more user-friendly for all customers in general.”

Check your answer here.

-nodge


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 24, 2008)

nodge:  Starwood is not geared to making us owners happy -- only in selling their timeshares...


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 24, 2008)

I might be missing something but it looks to me that SVO, as well as Hilton is supporting electronic filing but a union is not.  In either case, it appears that all 3 organizations have difficulty in submitting on time.


----------



## nodge (Jun 25, 2008)

Time for another SVO fun fact quiz:

Matt Avril is identified as the “president and managing director of operations” for SVO in this recent press release announcing the third Maui SVO property, which has been unofficially titled "Ho'omahua Resort".  (Note:  “Ho’omahua” is apparently Hawaiian for "smells of poo.")

Before Starwood purchased Vistana, Inc. to form SVO, Mr. Avril was the “Executive Vice President and Chief Operating Officer” of Vistana, Inc.  On January 1, 1999, Mr. Avril resigned from that job, but agreed to remain as a “consultant to the company” (Translation:  "get paid anyway") for two years beginning on January 1, 1999.

Here’s the quiz part:

Why did Mr. Avril resign?

A.  To walk the earth finding himself while doing good where needed;
B.  To attend the prestigious Cornell University School of Hospitality Management in Ithaca, New York to learn how to better manage the properties he operates; or,
C.  To attempt to become one of the top amateur players in golf.

Check your answer here.

-nodge

Hey all of you SVO employees seeking paid maternity leave for more than the statutory minimum or paid time off to volunteer or otherwise help someone in need. You’ll probably have more luck with your boss if you ask for the time off to focus on your golf game.  Sheesh.

(Guess who just found the "Wayback Machine", which archives old web pages)


----------



## formerhater (Jun 25, 2008)

Jinkies.  I'm not what's scarier...his aspirations or the fact that they actually wrote that in a press release.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 26, 2008)

Great example of SVO's up-to-date 'technology'  - I recieved this email today (6/26) for our WSJ vacation that started on 6/13 [not 6/12 like the email states] - 'island time' at its best...

_Dear DAVID, 

Timing Is Everything... 

As your vacation to The Westin St. John Resort & Villas quickly approaches, please be aware of three great timesaving and cost-effective opportunities that you can take advantage of now to make your vacation even more relaxing and rewarding—airport transfers, booking excursions, and pre-stocking your villa with groceries.

Your Confirmation Information:
Resort: The Westin St. John Resort & Villas
Villa Type : 2-Bedroom Townhouse Villa
Arrival Date : 6/12/2009  *{?????}*

Your Journey to The Westin St. John Resort & Villas 
If you like, we'll see that you experience a smooth transition from the airport on St. Thomas to your exquisite villa on St. John via The Westin Ferry. The service includes check-in right at the airport, luggage transfer to your villa, and an extraordinary Westin Welcome when you arrive at our private dock on St. John. Meet some friendly people while you enjoy a complimentary cocktail and a refreshing cold towel before being whisked by private shuttle to your villa. 

The current charge for the ferry service, which reflects your Owner's discount, is listed below. A round-trip purchase is most popular because it includes unlimited travel between St. Thomas and St. John during your stay at The Westin St. John Resort & Villas. That means you can indulge in the renowned shopping of St. Thomas as frequently as you like. 

Adult: $85 round trip 
Youth (ages 4-12): $70 round trip 
Children (3 and under): FREE
New Prices effective 2/1/08. Ferry service charges subject to change without notice . 

To enjoy this preferential treatment, simply contact the Caribbean Concierge today with your flight itinerary, and we'll take care of the rest. 

Email: Please include your confirmation number, arrival date, Airline and Flight time in your message to us. 
Call toll free in the U.S., Canada and Puerto Rico at 888.857.3255.

Please note that you will need to have a birth certificate and a valid identification to re-enter the United States mainland. If you plan to travel to the British Virgin Islands or other non-U.S. territories while in the Caribbean, you will need to have a valid passport to re-enter the Unites States or its territories.

Excursions 
You can book your vacation excursions in advance. Tee times, court times, spa treatments, scuba and snorkeling adventures, sailing and deep sea fishing are just a few activities you can place on your calendar now. Our concierge will contact you prior to your arrival at the resort to assist with planning your vacation.  Please feel free to contact the Caribbean Concierge via email at caribbeanconcierge@starwoodvo.com or toll free at 888.857.3255. 

Pre-stock Your Villa 
To feel completely at home when you arrive, let us pre-stock your villa with your favorite foods, snacks and beverages. Nothing says all the comforts of home like a well-stocked kitchen. Just log on to mystarcentral.com and take all the hassle out of shopping for essentials. 

If half the fun of a vacation is planning it, then you are in for a spectacular treat! These are just a few of the tools needed to arrange your best vacation yet. 

Sincerely, 
The Westin St. John Resort & Villas Team _


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a hoot!  Although I have rented/exchanged my Maui week for the last 3 years and the Resv. has been in someone else's name for months, I still get this same type letter (but usually before the trip.)   Then afterwards, they send me a survey - in the renter's name!


----------



## nodge (Sep 4, 2008)

nodge said:


> Time for another SVO fun fact quiz:
> 
> Before Starwood purchased Vistana, Inc. to form SVO, Mr. Avril was the “Executive Vice President and Chief Operating Officer” of Vistana, Inc.  On January 1, 1999, Mr. Avril resigned from that job, but agreed to remain as a “consultant to the company” (Translation:  "get paid anyway") for two years beginning on January 1, 1999.
> 
> ...



Ut Oh . . . .. . .  I'm thinking rather than SVO rising to Starwood hotel's customer service standards, we're about to watch Starwood's standards fall to SVO's.

I sure hope they have golf courses in White Plains. 

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2008)

Geez...who writes their press releases?  Very dated style and self-congratulatory to the point of being sickening!


----------



## nodge (Sep 4, 2008)

Is he bailing out of a sinking ship and leaving everyone else behind to take the political blame?  

"When I was president, our sales figures doubled each year . .. . blah, blah, blah.  I don't know what YOU have done with SVO to make its numbers tank like that.  And have you read TUG lately?  What did YOU do to piss them off so much?"

He must have some embarrassing photos or facts on someone important to have escaped SVO so cleanly.

Classy.

On the plus side, maybe we SVO owners won't have to keep paying his salary, green fees and private charter jet fees anymore.

-nodge


----------



## clsmit (Sep 4, 2008)

With only one CEO, tho, we can hope he makes consistent decisions quickly that will benefit the customers and shareholders. Having been in a couple of organizations with "box buddies" running the organization (actually, causing 2 people to be in the meeting instead of one, and decisions being made always by committee), I'm glad that's no longer the case for SVO. They can't blame each other if sales aren't up, or properties aren't done on time, or people drop out of SVN.


----------



## nodge (Nov 23, 2008)

Lookie what SVO had to do to make sure we could pay our SVO loans and maintenance fees on-line via credit cards.

It appears that if it comes to SVO getting paid, SVO is more than happy to upgrade its systems, but when it comes to issues unrelated to SVO getting paid, it isn't.

I know, I know.  The "economy" is precluding 'em from implementing on-line availability checking and booking.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Nodge!

And just so everyone knows - the link posted above is a pdf download.


----------



## Westin5Star (Nov 23, 2008)

I call it like I see it, often times sticking up for or supporting Starwood.  However, since I own a credit card processing company....

The integration of payments should have been a much easier and I'm sure less expensive event than what they made it to be.  This process is a low level gateway function which can be programmed in a few hours based on software that is previlent in our industry.  We have been integrating real time transactions with merchant software for almost 10 years!!!  They make this seem like a major success.

I realize that 6 seconds is listed as "acceptable" processing time to owners.  By our industry standards that is a very long time.  Most of our IP customers have their transaction process in less than half that time.

Why do they insist on documenting and publishing this type of stuff?  I would be embarrassed if I were them to admit the time and money that I spent to get these subpar results.


----------



## nodge (Sep 25, 2009)

*Prototype of SVO's new on-line reservation system!*

Hey Gang,

I think I've stumbled onto this video of SVO testing its new on-line reservation system!

I'm fairly sure this is SVO's handiwork because there is no oven in the kitchen.

-nodge


----------



## gravitar (Sep 25, 2009)

nodge said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I think I've stumbled onto this video of SVO testing its new on-line reservation system!
> 
> ...



  

that was great


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome video


----------

